# Chicken can’t walk



## Chloe neal (May 3, 2020)

Hi,



We aren’t sure of the hens age as she is a rescued battery chicken and we have had her for about 2.5 years, we believe her to be a bit older. Anyways about a week or so ago I noticed she was week and not really eating so we took her to the vets and said she had vent gleet. We have been giving her antibiotics to treat it and she was slowly coming round . She was always a slow walker any way and just took her time, but then yesterday we watched on our cameras she was walking fine then sat down and wouldn’t move, I found that her right leg was not working. She can move it but can’t put any wait on it and when she does she rests on her wrist of that foot. Any body have any ideas of what it could be and what to do ??

Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is there any chance you can get us a pic of her when she's in this odd position?

When was the last time she laid an egg? This could be egg binding. Or internal laying. I'd go for egg binding first because they can put pressure on nerves causing walking issues.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Everything that Robin said lol I don't have anything to add at this point.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Usually I miss something that you can add. I must be paying attention.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

hehe, you have been on the ball a lot lately!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There was so much buried in my brain that I had to dig back out again. That wasn't an easy job.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

the backhoe didn't work?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I lost the keys to the boxes the information was locked away in.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

hehe, lost keys are the worst


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Some days I don't merely lose the keys to the individual lock boxes, I forget the combination to the whole damn vault.


----------

